# Online Shop for Training Equipment



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi guys,

Anyone recommend a good online retailer for buying training clothes / equipment at all? Found these guys http://www.riptclothing.com/ was going to get a couple of bits just wondered if anyone had used them or if there was somewhere else anyon could recommend?

Ta


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Pullum Sports


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Pullum Sports


Cheers mate, I'm a Luton lad as well didnt even know about these guys will have to pop in.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Theyve got awesome stuff! Everything youll need!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Theyve got awesome stuff! Everything youll need!


I'll pop over there next week and have a looksee at what theyve got. Ta bud


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Theyve got awesome stuff! Everything youll need!


Last question mate, had a look on the website but doesn't appear they sell rag tops / vests etc? Or am I just being blind?!


----------

